# Marx Big rail work train and Sound of Power



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 2 marx 1666 engines, and one lionel thomas the tank engine, I have noticed that I can run thomas on my marx transformer, and barely run the Marx on the lionel transformer, is there a transformer that is in the happy medium where i can run both without to much issue?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, what transformers to you have? Have you checked the AC power output of each with a multimeter?


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

my lionel transformer is a power max plus, putting out 18 vac/40w, but the think that makes me wonder why my marx trains don't work on the lionel transformer is that both of them work with each other's transformer, i have a hobby tranformer that puts out 60 hz/ 20w, and another hobby transformer that puts out 50 wats at 60 cycles (assuming that cycles are the same as Hz) so voltage wise, my marx trains should work fine with the lionel transformer, instead they try to move, and cause my breaker on the lionel transformer to pop


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Does the breaker pop if you run jumper leads to the loco (center pickup, drive wheels), rather than trying to run the train on the track itself?

TJ


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I just tried that, it goes, but still tries to trip the circuit breaker in my lionel transformer


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK. That rules out any track issues.

Is the Lionel tranny the only one with a built-in circuit breaker?

Are all loco motors fully cleaned / lubed ... wheels turn easily by hand, no drive rod linkage pieces jamming, etc.?

Have you unscrewed (removed) any healights in the locos? (Eliminate that possibility, too.)

Have you tried to test the motor with the loco shells removed?

Simple questions above ... I'm just trying to toss out fundamentals and rule out possibilities.

TJ


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

all of the transfomers have a circuit breaker on them, the higher powered marx has one that actually pops, and has to be pressed to be reset, the rest just have to have the short taken care of and you're good to go. The Marx trains run fine, well oiled/greased, it's just when i swap out my marx transformer for my lionel transformer, the train will move for a short period of time at a very low speed, and the entire time the light flashes saying that there is a short in the track


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

it did the same thing when i tested the train itself by connecting the wires directly to the center collector and a wheel, the wheels spun, but the light flashed saying that there was a short even though there wasn't


----------

